# Taking the leap.



## xanxer82 (Mar 4, 2010)

Today I picked up some beer making gear. from the guy I met on craigslist and bought a carboy from before.
I got a 7.9 gal primary with drilled lid.
5 gal glass carboy w/handle
stainless steel pout with lid
two autosiphons w/tubing
a bunch of mesh hops bags
a bottle washer
a capper and some caps
a couple of strainers
a drilled stopper and two airlocks
stainless steel spoon
carboy brush
floating thermometer 
another hydrometer
a bottling wand
some sugar starter packs
one step cleaner
food grade funnel

I paid $140 for the lot. I think it was an ok deal.

Now to decide what I can make with that gear. I plan on keeping that stuff seperate from my winemaking equipment so I dont get off flavors.


----------



## vcasey (Mar 4, 2010)

Dan we keep our beer and wine making equipment separate as well, except for stainless steel stuff, the spoons, kegs and such. You should give Brian at FVWs a call and he'll help you find something to make that you'll enjoy.
Also you may want to pick up How to Brew by Palmer and MicroBrewed Adventures by Papazan and I am sure others will jump in with some good ones as well.


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks i think i'll call brian tomorrow. I'll also check out the books and see what i'd like to make.


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 4, 2010)

i dont need another hobby...stop posting this type of thing it gets me thinking


----------



## vcasey (Mar 4, 2010)

Al Fulchino said:


> i dont need another hobby...stop posting this type of thing it gets me thinking


----------



## Goodfella (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm with you on that one Al...


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 4, 2010)

Al Fulchino said:


> i dont need another hobby...stop posting this type of thing it gets me thinking



Fulchino Vineyard Winery &amp; Microbrewery
Sounds nice


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 4, 2010)

it does...but there is no room at the inn right now


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ordered the brewers best american cream ale kit. should work with the gear i have so far.


----------



## Brian B (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds like a good score on the equipment and a good choice on a first kit.

I would also recommend How to Brew by John Palmer. The first edition is available to read online athttp://www.howtobrew.com/intro.html. The third edition has a lot of updated information and I highly recommend it.


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 5, 2010)

Brian B said:


> Sounds like a good score on the equipment and a good choice on a first kit.
> 
> I would also recommend How to Brew by John Palmer. The first edition is available to read online athttp://www.howtobrew.com/intro.html. The third edition has a lot of updated information and I highly recommend it.



Thanks Brian!
Checking out that link as I type this.


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 5, 2010)

So my future brother in law is really excited about me getting some beer gear. He has two really nice kegs with good tight seals and very clean interiors ( no rust or debris to be seen. These kegs are stainless and have some sort of adapters for CO2 tanks and a tank for the CO2. He also has some sort of regulator. As soon as I get over to his place, I'll take a picture of the things he has. 
Kinda cool to skip the bottling and just keg it for now.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 5, 2010)

Beer making is great and the results are much faster. I will only say that anyone getting into this to be prepared to want a fridge so that you can force carb it cause bottling beer bites the big one. Another option is the Tap-A Draft system which works awesome!!!!! I bought this system for my friend who loves to make and drink beer but rarely did so due to having to bottle this gold. Its a real PITA doing so with all those bottles on of all the bottles for wine. When I started a bottled 1 batch and said screw this!!!! I bought a kegging set up and wouldnt change it for the world. Its really not all that expensive when you break it down just like figuring out how much each bottle of wine costs by making it yourself.


----------



## Goodfella (Mar 5, 2010)

How much $$$$you talkin Wade? (or anyone)


----------



## vcasey (Mar 5, 2010)

Costs depend on how much you are willing to do yourself to what you can pick already made, new or used and how much space you are willing to give.
We picked up a new chest freezer that my husband converted to hold the kegs. He wanted the chest type so he could add a collar for the taps and hoses and not have to actually drill into the freezer. Ours will hold 5 kegs.
And now that he's not bottling he is making more beer and not drinking as much wine ...............


----------



## Wade E (Mar 5, 2010)

For a 5 lb C02 tamk and a used corny keg set up with hoses and everything you are looking at just a smudge over $200 but you could save some cash if you can find someones selling corny kegs on craiglist. I know Tepe has some very cheap right now if you live near him in Jersey. Maybe you could even find most or the whole set up on Crailist and save some seriuos $! Youll need a fridge also though. you can fit a few corny kegs and the C02 tank in most of the small dorm refridges.


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 5, 2010)

It's the corny kegs that my future brother in law has. Two of them. Should be enough for a 5 gallon batch. Those things aren't cheap.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2010)

Are they the 2 1/2 gallon kegs cause usually they are 5 gallon cornies but there are some 2 1/2ers out there. The fives are perfect though


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2010)

Another thing to know is before purchasing a new C02 tank find out if there is a place that you can fill one 1, some places only exchange them which means good bye to your nice new tank and hello to some ugly green tank.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 6, 2010)

5 gallon corny's are cheap. You ought to be able to buy them around $25.00. Shipping can be steep though. 2.5 gallon corny's are expensive as they are hard to find. Last one I bought I paid $59.00 on eBay for it and stole that thing. I have seen them sell for $125.00 and higher. Most you see in brew shops are actually new and even pricier. As mentioned, if you have a local Craig's List always check there. I got 5 pin locks free when I started brewing beer.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2010)

Cornies around here are $45 each.


----------



## Dean (Mar 6, 2010)

$25 here, and $35 if you want them fully refurbed.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 29, 2010)

So I've got my beer in a refurbed cornie. Have the 5lb co2 tank and regulator set up for dispensing, used sugar to carbonate. Now I just need a way to dispense without breaking my wallet.
Here is my challenge for you established beer guys.
What's the most economical way to dispense my beer without sacrificing quality, not dispensing all foam or not having a decent head at all.


----------



## gaudet (May 30, 2010)

grab you a party tap and about 5=6 feet of 3/16 tubing along with the appropriate connector (ball or pin lock). Make sure the 3/16 tubing is the thick walled beer line, not the thin walled tubing. That will hold you till you get a faucet and drill a hole in the door of your fridge (kegerator)


----------



## smurfe (May 30, 2010)

Party taps are also called Cobra taps in some stores. Also, since you carbed with sugar prepare for the first few pints to be really cloudy.


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2010)

I agree with them above and thats all I use, I have 4 kegs in my fridge downstairs all with Cobra (Picnic) taps and they work just fine. I would use at least 8' of hose per keg as the short hoses have no resistance and youll usually just pour foam. I have 10' per keg and just coil it around.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I'll be placing and order soon. Really wish George carried the supplies.


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2010)

He will be carrying this stuff any day now! He stated in his other post that he will be getting them in June so maybe give him a call or a pm to find out when.


----------



## gaudet (May 30, 2010)

I forgot to mention the clamps for the tubing to keep it from leaking.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 30, 2010)

I'll give him a call on Tuesday.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 30, 2010)

wade said:


> He will be carrying this stuff any day now! He stated in his other post that he will be getting them in June so maybe give him a call or a pm to find out when.









I agree with Wade on giving George a call. He'll also let you know if you need anything else you might be missing.


----------

